# Areli vom T17



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of my "A" litter, I decided to keep Areli (green). I'm really liking this little girl. Loads of drive, eager to please and really turning out to be an easy puppy. She is like her momma. You show her something once, and she's got it. Here are a few pictures from training today. 

Some focus work


Agitated recall


She even got to try moms muzzle on for size


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is a cutie. Thanks for sharing this whole journey.
I bet she is a thinker. The easy ones are in my experience. They seem easy but they make you play your A game to stay ahead of them. I look forward to seeing how she grows.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Tonight I was moving stuff around the house. I thought the puppy sleeve was too big for Areli still, then out of no where, she jumped up and grabbed it. Naturally, I worked it, asked Kiersten to film it and did it again lol. I'm really liking this little girl. She's going to be one heck of a dog. Tons of drive, eager to learn, and a really nice off switch.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

A very cute pup!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> Tonight I was moving stuff around the house. I thought the puppy sleeve was too big for Areli still, then out of no where, she jumped up and grabbed it. Naturally, I worked it, asked Kiersten to film it and did it again lol. I'm really liking this little girl. She's going to be one heck of a dog. Tons of drive, eager to learn, and a really nice off switch.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ln7sVEw_KHE


Awesome, so she just went right for it?


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow! She is going to be a great dog!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Julian G said:


> Awesome, so she just went right for it?



Yup! As if she'd seen it before. Now she's seen other stuff, but not that.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This girl just gets better and everyday. Yesterday, we took her to watch our friends five year old play soccer. There she was a star. She did so well just hanging out with everyone. Today her obedience was nice. It coming along right where I expect it to be. We introduced blinds to her today and it couldn't have gone any easier. This little girls is just so darn easy. 

Here is her protection from today. My wife is the original helper in the video. Not her usual job, so not as fluent as I would have liked. I tried to finish her off myself, but it's getting tricky.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She is a good looking pup.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! She's been a really fun girl. If I could produce her every time, I would. She is setting the bar pretty high.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My girl is named Areli! She is a certified working SAR dog.. must be the name ;0) Your girl is cutie and I am sure will be everything you expect her to be and more!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks to some very talented people, we got a great picture of Areli a little over a week ago. 

Areli vom T17 16 weeks old.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We got some work with Areli done this weekend. Thanks to my wife for her helper work. She's coming along nicely for 4 months old. Time to put her up for some growing up. 






We also have her sister Akisha vom T17, here for a few weeks. I'm really liking how she's coming along as well.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just posting an Areli update. She is currently six months old. We entered her in the Northwestern Regional German Shepherd Conformation Show this last weekend to get her some exposure to big events and try our hand at some conformation. I couldn't be more proud of how she did. Even with all the chaos of other dogs and people, she couldn't be phased. I love how this puppy is growing up and can't wait to see what her future holds.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great seeing you both again this past weekend!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, she looks perfect!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

ausdland said:


> Wow, she looks perfect!


Thanks! Not perfect per the show judge, but I'll take it lol. 



mspiker03 said:


> Great seeing you both again this past weekend!


It was great seeing you too! I want to head out your way soon for some fun.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks amazing. Cant wait to see what you guys do next.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice, I was wondering how you guys were doing. How's the rest of the litter doing? 

mspiker03


> Great seeing you both again this past weekend!


mycobraracr


> It was great seeing you too! I want to head out your way soon for some fun.


Hey, make sure you video!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve - for mountain biking, not mountain biting. Although TJ would love some mountain biting


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, I was way off.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Wow, I was way off.



Only by one letter  not so far off if you think about it that way... lol

Hey - I sent you a video of training the other day. Doesn't that count?!? Or would you like to hear more from my dog lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We've been good Steve. I've just been staying off forums and facebook these days. Too much frustration lol. 

Here are a few more recent pics of Areli.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I know of a lake for bitework sessions... lol 

That looks like fun!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> I know of a lake for bitework sessions... lol
> 
> That looks like fun!



Lets do it!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes! So fun!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Areli got to work a new (to her) decoy this weekend. She is such a little super star! 

i-GKtpxm3-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

i-GcdqXBC-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

i-T5b5BqJ-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

i-VfFh3RT-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

i-sbSjX62-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Areli is nine months old, and maturing into such a nice dog. She has been so easy to work. We've been taking it slow and just letting her grow up. Things are now really starting to click. I couldn't be happier with her :grin2:

DSC_0560 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21433120_1897678903883533_2913241391083318448_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
DSC_0578 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21370966_1897678613883562_3938155845512062512_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21371376_1897678050550285_7414066825843825100_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21433084_1897678657216891_1338002645332988310_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

She can fly too! Hahahaha
21558864_1897679263883497_4667409131638654191_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Letting her grow up? Looks like you didn't have any choice, like a daughter, she did it to spite you. Lol.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Letting her grow up? Looks like you didn't have any choice, like a daughter, she did it to spite you. Lol.



Hahaha I know! I want my little cuddly puppy forever! Well, she still lays in my lap every morning while I have my coffee.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

She is beautiful! Haha, but what did happen to that little floofy puppy


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bramble said:


> She is beautiful! Haha, but what did happen to that little floofy puppy



Hahaha thanks! She's still in there somewhere. It's crazy how fast they grow. Shoot I still think Kimber's a baby, and she'll be four this month.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Man she looks good! Well done!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

RZZNSTR said:


> Man she looks good! Well done!



Thanks! She's such a good puppy! I travel a lot for work, and usually take Kimber along. Today I decided to give Areli a chance to be a road dog. She did so good! Looks like I may start traveling with both my girls


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

How old is she???


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> How old is she???


9 months


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Areli is doing great in all aspects. I had to drive up to Oregon this week for work, so I decided to take her with me. She did great as a shop and road dog. I should have expected nothing less. Kimber is the best road dog ever! Areli's tracking is progressing nicely. She loves to hunt! Her OB is really starting to click. She's even shocking me with how easy she is. She has tons of drive in protection. Solid nerve and wants to push the fight. Loves to show her teeth and fly. She's not getting the work I like in. I don't have regular access to decoys that I can trust to bring out what I like. But she's progressing none the less. 

21761702_1901168866867870_2100268858516177883_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21751442_1901168473534576_7385428778146367837_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21731241_1901168576867899_5091653692172802397_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21462869_1901167256868031_6673750928549287646_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21462724_1901168406867916_7945332898907319603_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21743064_1901168106867946_3042883973566767282_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21751374_1901169253534498_8800973791300239525_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
21462963_1901167910201299_6104719552115773142_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

she looks great, and doing so well at her age.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just some more pictures of Areli. I can't believe she's going to be a year old in a few days. We've introduced her bark and hold as well as some building searches (beginning stages) since the last update. 

i-RTkv83K-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-rPtwdsN-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-nKGFtp4-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-kX82rFj-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-V7mnwg4-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-Mh2TMhC-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-KwVcL9X-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-hNKjxfj-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-FtnZKnt-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-Lss9Zhq-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great photos, she's such a beautiful puppy! Congrats!

Sheer luck right!? >


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Great looking dog! Looks like a lot of fun to work with


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

tim_s_adams said:


> Great photos, she's such a beautiful puppy! Congrats!
> 
> Sheer luck right!? >



Lol, yeah, luck... Thank you, she's looking more and more like her momma everyday. 



thegooseman90 said:


> Great looking dog! Looks like a lot of fun to work with



Thank you! She is loads of fun.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Areli turned 1 year old on the November 30th. I can't believe it's been a year! She's turning out to be a wonderful little girl. When it's time to work, she's all business, yet at home is a snuggle bug. I took her on her first mountain bike ride the other night, and she did amazing! She even got to encounter some horses face to face for the first time. Overall, I'm really enjoying her. 

Happy 1st birthday! Her birthday cookie that isn't really a birthday cookie because they were out of birthday cookies. 
24232685_10213153610587520_1579443628568006308_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
24068370_10213153610547519_7032779296412302654_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Her first bike ride. She's going to be my official trail dog  
24131251_888427021325127_5119797536884636218_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

The red light is her. 
24177021_888427041325125_3067434096788536974_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
24232662_888427051325124_7546145334724581634_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

And just one of her from today. She was telling me to stop doing yard work and take her to go play. 
24294246_10213175380291749_5860450421595803494_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Areli! Such a pretty girl! Hopefully you didn't make her wait too long for the bd cookie!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She's beautiful! Happy 1st birthday!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. No, she didn't have to wait long for the cookie. Once pictures were taken she was able to chow down. It blew her mind lol. She hadn't ever got something like that before. I'd say the frosting was her favorite part


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel like Areli suffers from middle child syndrome lol. I just don't talk about her, or share pictures of her a lot. She's doing really well. Slower to mature than Kimber was. She's 15 months now, and still very puppy. All in all I'm happy with her progress. We are trialing at the end of the month, so it should be interesting lol. Here is a quick video of our training session from Saturday.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is beautiful! Looks great and still sounds like a puppy.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

You and Areli are both very lucky....her to have you...and you to have her. You two look like you make a awesome team. Seeing so many threads here involving dogs w/behavioral issues...it's refreshing to read a "good" story. Areli sure seems like a excellent all around example of what a GSD should be IMO....Thanks for sharing....and again Kudos to you and Areli


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Shanes' Dad said:


> You and Areli are both very lucky....her to have you...and you to have her. You two look like you make a awesome team. Seeing so many threads here involving dogs w/behavioral issues...it's refreshing to read a "good" story. Areli sure seems like a excellent all around example of what a GSD should be IMO....Thanks for sharing....and again Kudos to you and Areli



Thank you! She's a really good dog. Not without faults as no dog is. I'm really excited to see how she matures in this next year.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I haven't been on here in few weeks. Been busy with some new life changes. I had to make a trip out to Colorado, so naturally I brought the dogs with me. I worked with an amazing PSA club while I was out there. Areli got to work on a couple different decoys and I even let a friend of mine handle her for a bit. Areli did great on the trip. She handled the new field and decoys without any problems. 

The following week, we had our first trial. It was a Working Dogs of America trial, and we were going for our FO. I'm happy to say we passed. Once again, Areli handled the field beautifully. It was a place she'd never stepped foot on until it was out turn to trial. She was in full blown heat, so we went last as to not "dirty" the field for the other teams. So she spent all day in the hot truck then we got to trial. This little dog has been really impressing me lately. 

We've started upping her training up a bit, and testing her a bit more. This last weekend, I back tied her to a tree and left. I had a decoy with nothing more than a hidden sleeve on stalk her a bit and give her a bite. She handled that well, almost puncturing through the sleeve. It was a nice little test to see how she'd react working independent of me, and without visible equipment. 

CO Trip
29573060_1971083233210640_3599831056357337175_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
29570709_1971084306543866_7751282873661368551_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
29541996_1971082806544016_793825954289417405_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
29572609_1971085446543752_7612421496779770442_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

FO Trial
i-RVGVs7z-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
DSC_0015 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
DSC_0011 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Hidden Sleeve
i-Vdn4cFF-L (2) by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-HKBNV53-L (2) by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-DLjcmtd-L (2) by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is such a beautiful girl. You must be very proud of her, and you should be.

You got me all excited about PSA but I can't find any clubs in Canada.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> She is such a beautiful girl. You must be very proud of her, and you should be.
> 
> You got me all excited about PSA but I can't find any clubs in Canada.


Redline Shepherds
Main Contact (click to email): Ashley Chmara
Location: York, Ontario
Phone: 416-669-5716


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like Areli has a new handler. Kaylin who is 8 years old, has been coming to training with her mom since Areli was about 10 weeks old. Kaylin would help me with Areli back then as Kaylin shows a lot of interest in working the dogs. Even trying to work her moms dogs. Every times I've trialed since I've known them, Kaylin has been there to cheer me on. Well, at training a couple weeks ago, I handed Areli over to Kaylin just to play around. I couldn't believe how Areli took to her. Areli was truly trying to work for Kaylin. It truly impressed me. This is the same dog who a decoy a couple weeks ago stayed at my house and tried to buy her, saying she was his favorite dog in the house. It's like when Kaylin grabs the leash she just knows it's a child. So we entered Areli and Kaylin in a trial, for the end of next month. Kaylin has been handling Areli every training day in both obedience and protection. It is so great to see a young handler with a young dog start to click. I couldn't be happier with Areli. This is something special in the making. 

31440370_10214362082278557_6733881096557035520_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
31503785_10214361351900298_6831452230852280320_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
31543101_10214362082238556_3204617095459373056_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
31460789_10214361352780320_129540796377464832_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
31453853_10214362082318558_1402131956845510656_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This is going to be soooo fun to watch! Please take LOTS of video!


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey......um.......where did the "Do not Pet" harness come from? I need one to keep people from being bitten by me when I am out with Genali.

Loved the pics! I have never done any IPO, but once Genali has finished her shots, I have an appointment with a trainer to see if he thinks she (and I) have what it takes to progress.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Genalis_mom said:


> Hey......um.......where did the "Do not Pet" harness come from? I need one to keep people from being bitten by me when I am out with Genali.
> 
> Loved the pics! I have never done any IPO, but once Genali has finished her shots, I have an appointment with a trainer to see if he thinks she (and I) have what it takes to progress.



I believe I ordered this one from https://www.allk-9.com/. It's just a patrol harness with the " Do Not Pet" patches.


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

@mycobraracr 

Awesome! Thank you so much!


ooohhh.......my hubby is gonna be mad at you.......I could spend a fortune at that website


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm never on here anymore, but I figured I'd stop in and give an Areli update. For the last couple or so months, Areli has been handled by an eight year old young lady named Kaylin. They have been doing great together! A young dog and a young handler are never easy, but Kaylin has really stepped up and has proven herself to be a true handler. As her mom's been telling me, I created a monster. Kaylin has really gotten the bug, come out of her shell. She's gone from a young shy little girl to this confident, outgoing handler. She shows up to training with a plan and tells me what she needs to work on with "her dog". It has truly been an amazing transformation and I'm blessed to see it unfold in front of my eyes. Last weekend, Kaylin and Areli stepped out on a trial field. Kaylin did amazing! She had a plan, went out there and executed it. Unfortunately Areli wasn't with her that day, and they didn't pass. A lot of that was my fault, as I ran Areli before hand to wear her out a little and take some of the edge off. I went too far, and made Areli too tired. Even then, Kaylin showed great sportsmanship. No tears, some frustration, but who wouldn't be. The judge was great and gave Kaylin the full trial experience. Kaylin is already asking when the next trial is and wan't to prepare. I seriously wish my adult handlers learned this quick and tried this hard. 

I've been really impressed with Areli through this process. A young still very immature dog trying so hard to please this little girl. It has shown me a lot about who Areli is, and I love what I see. I'm back to handling Areli, since I entered her in a trial. Luckily for Kaylin, now that she's proven herself, there is no shortage of people offering up their dogs for her to handle in training and trials. In a couple months, Areli and I will going for our PSA PDC, as well as doing some traveling. I'm really liking this little dog. Here is a quick video of Areli and Kaylin doing there thing at training a couple weeks ago. https://www.facebook.com/t17working...CWLa4btNMeGq7I6NPl7wqvTqJVXeIansPbpXY&fref=nf


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Just fabulous!!!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> Hi everyone. I'm never on here anymore, but I figured I'd stop in and give an Areli update. For the last couple or so months, Areli has been handled by an eight year old young lady named Kaylin. They have been doing great together! A young dog and a young handler are never easy, but Kaylin has really stepped up and has proven herself to be a true handler. As her mom's been telling me, I created a monster. Kaylin has really gotten the bug, come out of her shell. She's gone from a young shy little girl to this confident, outgoing handler. She shows up to training with a plan and tells me what she needs to work on with "her dog". It has truly been an amazing transformation and I'm blessed to see it unfold in front of my eyes. Last weekend, Kaylin and Areli stepped out on a trial field. Kaylin did amazing! She had a plan, went out there and executed it. Unfortunately Areli wasn't with her that day, and they didn't pass. A lot of that was my fault, as I ran Areli before hand to wear her out a little and take some of the edge off. I went too far, and made Areli too tired. Even then, Kaylin showed great sportsmanship. No tears, some frustration, but who wouldn't be. The judge was great and gave Kaylin the full trial experience. Kaylin is already asking when the next trial is and wan't to prepare. I seriously wish my adult handlers learned this quick and tried this hard.
> 
> I've been really impressed with Areli through this process. A young still very immature dog trying so hard to please this little girl. It has shown me a lot about who Areli is, and I love what I see. I'm back to handling Areli, since I entered her in a trial. Luckily for Kaylin, now that she's proven herself, there is no shortage of people offering up their dogs for her to handle in training and trials. In a couple months, Areli and I will going for our PSA PDC, as well as doing some traveling. I'm really liking this little dog. Here is a quick video of Areli and Kaylin doing there thing at training a couple weeks ago. https://www.facebook.com/t17working...CWLa4btNMeGq7I6NPl7wqvTqJVXeIansPbpXY&fref=nf


Pdc suit? 
Any video of her working the car jacking scenario with the hidden sleeve?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> Pdc suit?
> Any video of her working the car jacking scenario with the hidden sleeve?



Yes PDC suit. I pretty much only do suit or muzzle titles with my dogs. I don't have video of the car jack. Actually I don't think she's done a carjacking scenario. She's been on hidden a couple times, and been on a suit a bunch. If you go back through some of the pics, you can see some pictures.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The work with Areli continues. I've been trying to clean her obedience back up, and started teaching her on some new things again. I forget how much I've actually taught Kimber, and now trying to get Areli to that level is going to be a long road. I did take Areli with me last weekend to work with an old PSA director, judge and decoys. They did a great job with her. Areli did really well, especially considering how little work she's had on experienced decoys. This little dog always seems to impress me whenever I challenge her. Areli and I have a lot of work to do. Next month we are going to Texas for a couple weeks to work with a good friend of mine who is also a PSA decoy and has Areli's sister. This September trial will be here before I know it. 

Here are a few pictures from last weekend. 
i-rRVPFGs-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-tx9T4R7-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-kkVHgHF-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-KtxGPd9-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-8jvz2Bm-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What's in the bottle, and what purpose does it serve, Mycobra?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> What's in the bottle, and what purpose does it serve, Mycobra?



It's called a shaker bottle. It just has rocks, coins or whatever in it. It's just to make noise and be an environmental distraction. In the PDC, the decoy uses a shaker bottle in the car jacking scenario, in the PSA 1 they use a gun. Just a tool to add more pressure to the scenario. When combining the shaker bottle, with the pressure of the car, decoy and yelling, it can be a lot for dogs to handle.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Watching her with the little girl, thats a dog I'd say titles don't matter.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Watching her with the little girl, thats a dog I'd say titles don't matter.



Thank you Steve! She's a really good dog. A super fun dog to work. She's just easy. I've been telling everyone she's a perfect dog for a first time handler because she likes to work and doesn't want to do wrong. The "A" litter in general is doing well. Three out of the six pups already have their BH's or FO's. Not too bad IMO.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Areli has been making some great progress lately. Working with some very experienced decoys is really showing me what this little dog has, and I'm liking it. Her obedience is going well. She's hardly paying any attention to the distractions. She's been so fun to work. Areli, Kimber and I are getting ready for a two week road trip to work with some trainers, visit family, then end it all with a trial. I don't think Areli is exactly ready for a trial yet, but here we go haha. She's been doing really well with the pressure. I'm having so much fun with her. I think my biggest complaints about her so far are she's slow maturing, which I'm not a fan of, and IMO she's still lacking power. She is super fast, extremely intense, nice full and hard bite, but just missing the power. I'm hoping with some maturity that will come. 

i-Z95PRQT-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-z8FmjwH-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-VsD7sdf-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-rqNqNwR-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-m8SVFSv-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-jpNDRvZ-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-fHTT2nC-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
i-47P3M8j-L by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but you are not as fun to see as her regular handler. It's very fun to see them working together, and I hope she continues.
It has been educational and entertaining to watch Areli come along. I have faith that she will be everything you hoped. That slow maturing is fun isn't it?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm sorry but you are not as fun to see as her regular handler. It's very fun to see them working together, and I hope she continues.
> It has been educational and entertaining to watch Areli come along. I have faith that she will be everything you hoped. That slow maturing is fun isn't it?



Haha, Kaylin is working with another dog now. I wanted to trial Areli, so I had to steal her back . Whole picture, I'm very happy with Areli. If I didn't like her, I wouldn't still have her. That being said I still don't know if she's a breeding dog. She's a good dog for sure, but IMO there is just something missing still. Maybe she will have it, maybe not. All I know, is I am having a blast with her and she has a ton of potential. She's super easy to live with and a true velcro dog. I just have very strict standards for myself when it comes to breeding dogs. Some of the problem could be on me as well. I keep comparing Areli to Kimber, and they are very different dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think it is always difficult to not compare dogs, they are so personal and such a part of life that it becomes difficult to maintain objectivity. I have huge respect for what you do, and I keep waiting for a C litter announcement but can completely understand your hesitation. You aced it with the first two litters and set your bar really high. 
I really like Areli but I so miss the Bjorn videos. He was such a cutie!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kimber, Areli and myself have been on a road trip. We have been going to a few places in Texas, working dogs and having some fun. Areli has really been impressing me this trip. Lot's of firsts for her, and she's been working through every scenario. She's finally starting to grow up. I've been invited out to go work with some other trainers, but I also have Areli entered in a trial that's another 24hr drive from here. So now I'm in the dilemma, pull from the trial and keep working with various trainers? or leave and go to the trial. It's a hard decision. I know we will get more out of staying than going to the trial, but we "need" those titles too. Here is a little video of some of what we've been up to.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got some more pictures of Areli from our Texas trip, so I thought I'd share. 

Decoy hiding at the top of the playground equipment, so I sent her up and in for a bite. Decoy was crammed in there haha. 
IMG_2814 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Wanted to test and see how Areli would work indipendent of me, so I tied her up to a post at a random park, and left her there. A few minutes later, the decoy did his thing. She did a lot better with this than I had anticipated. 
IMG_2663 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr

Here we are just working on cleaning up her out to active guard. She's showing some decent aggression. 
IMG_2194 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
IMG_2192 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
IMG_2186 by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You must be, and should be, very proud of her. It will be fun to watch as maturity sets in to see what she will really be capable of, but she is already a superstar!


----------

